# Roaches all over



## aniron (Jan 28, 2014)

Folks,

First time homeowners. Moved in this weekend. Were very happy till we saw multiple dead roaches along the sides of the wall, which we hadn't seen earlier (or maybe we were blinded with the awesomeness of the condo to overlook the roach infestation). Either way, I caught one alive and posting it's picture here. These roaches curl up in a cocoon if I prod them with a stick, and are dead slow.

Was wondering what are my options here? Full-fledged pest control, or is there some product I can buy and spray along the walls, watch the result over time and then plan accordingly?

http://imgur.com/VMHbrcQ,iNy7XsW

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good news is it's not a roach, it's a harmless Pill bug.
http://www.pestworldforkids.org/pillbugs.html


----------



## aniron (Jan 28, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Good news is it's not a roach, it's a harmless Pill bug.
> http://www.pestworldforkids.org/pillbugs.html


Is there a way to get rid of them. Any recommended process/product?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just vacuum them up---they don't live inside---my gyess is that the previous owner cleaned out the leaves and such from the windows and they ended up inside the building.

Absolutely harmless and they will die without damp vegetation to eat.


----------



## aniron (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks folks. Will observe over the next several days and update this thread.


----------



## JakeWhittaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Was it just the one off or did you manage to get rid of them?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those bugs are fun the play with. My kids will pick them up and let them crawl all over their hand.


----------



## DL's husband (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep - it's a pill bug. They look similar to wood louses and sow bugs.

You need to do 2 things. 1-find the area where they are entering; 2-spray the exterior grounds around your home (where the wall and grade meet) with a long lasting home defense insecticide.

If bugs that size can get in, so can other insects like ants and roaches.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Do your condo assoc fees include any kind of spraying? Where do you live? Here in humid Fla there's always one kind of bug or another. I keep a can of Raid on hand for random spiders who visit.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_boric acid powder along the edges of the baseboards. this stuff will kill them and it is eco friendly

_


----------

